# Star Trek: Into Darkness - Neuer Trailer zu J.J. Abrams Science-Fiction-Abenteuer



## Gast1669461003 (21. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Into Darkness - Neuer Trailer zu J.J. Abrams Science-Fiction-Abenteuer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Neuer Trailer zu J.J. Abrams Science-Fiction-Abenteuer


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (21. März 2013)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!.......


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2013)

Punch it ! Punch it ! PUNCH IT !!!


----------



## hawkytonk (21. März 2013)

Na, das ging ja fix mit dem dt. Trailer. 

Der Film sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2013)

"Mr. Sulu, setzen sie Kurs zum nächsten Kino, Warp 7"


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. März 2013)

Nix besonderes. Viel Bum Bum, aber wenig Star Trek - also alles wie gehabt bei J.J. Abrams. Werde mir den Film aber wohl trotzdem anschauen, obwohl der Trailer mit dem Holzschlaghammer beeindrucken will (wie der erste). Ganz ordentliches Popcorn - Kino (und ja, es gab Star Trek - Filme, die waren mehr als das).


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2013)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Nix besonderes. Viel Bum Bum, aber wenig Star Trek - also alles wie gehabt bei J.J. Abrams. Werde mir den Film aber wohl trotzdem anschauen, obwohl der Trailer mit dem Holzschlaghammer beeindrucken will (wie der erste). Ganz ordentliches Popcorn - Kino (und ja, es gab Star Trek - Filme, die waren mehr als das).


 
Ich würde dir ja Raten mal entweder den Film erstmal oder überhaupt nochmal die Filme anzusehen, da haben die "moserer" oft ein offensichtliches Defizit


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (21. März 2013)

@wertungsfanatiker 
weißt du überhaupt was Star Trek ist? Der letzte Film "Star Trek", der auf der Original Serie "Star Trek" basiert war der beste Film von allen! Für mich als jemand der mit der Original Serie aufgewachsen ist war der Film.....es ist einfach unbeschreiblich was er für mich bedeutet, die Enterprise und Crew in neuen glanz zu sehen. Dazu noch all die Details, Soundeffekte aus der Original Serie, ein Traum!


----------



## Lukecheater (21. März 2013)

Zum Glück mal keine JJ Abrams Diskussion


----------



## Schlechtmacher (21. März 2013)

Naja der letzte Film hatte seine starken Momente, aber leider sinds eben nur Momente geblieben. Der dämliche Zeitreise Plot ließ das ganze wie halbgare Fan-Fiction wirken und naja... wer einen Sci-Fi-Actionfilm drehen will, soll das tun, brauchts doch keine Star-Trek-Lizenz für.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Naja der letzte Film hatte seine starken Momente, aber leider sinds eben nur Momente geblieben. Der dämliche Zeitreise Plot ließ das ganze wie halbgare Fan-Fiction wirken und naja... wer einen Sci-Fi-Actionfilm drehen will, soll das tun, brauchts doch keine Star-Trek-Lizenz für.


 Nichts für ungut, aber STAR TREK und Zeitreisen sind so unzertrennlich wie das Brot und die Butter.
Was meinst du in wievielen Serien-Episoden, von TOS bis ENT, Zeitreisethemen aufkamen ? Selbst bei den Kinofilmen war das bis dato drei (!) Mal der Fall (STAR TREK 2009 mitgerechnet).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> @wertungsfanatiker
> weißt du überhaupt was Star Trek ist? Der letzte Film "Star Trek", der auf der Original Serie "Star Trek" basiert war der beste Film von allen! Für mich als jemand der mit der Original Serie aufgewachsen ist war der Film.....es ist einfach unbeschreiblich was er für mich bedeutet, die Enterprise und Crew in neuen glanz zu sehen. Dazu noch all die Details, Soundeffekte aus der Original Serie, ein Traum!


 Da spricht mir jemand von der Seele ! 
Wobei ich persönlich Abrams ersten ST-Film jetzt nicht als den Allerbesten von allen bezeichnen würde, aber ohne Frage liegt er im Ranking reihenintern ganz weit vorne.


----------



## Exar-K (22. März 2013)

Ich fand den letzten Film recht gut, kann aber auch die kritischen Stimmen nachvollziehen.
Im internen Ranking würde ich ihn aber nicht so weit vorne sehen. Mindestens First Contact, das unentdeckte Land, Khan und Zurück in die Gegenwart gefallen mir besser.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (22. März 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> @wertungsfanatiker
> weißt du überhaupt was Star Trek ist? Der letzte Film "Star Trek", der auf der Original Serie "Star Trek" basiert war der beste Film von allen! Für mich als jemand der mit der Original Serie aufgewachsen ist war der Film.....es ist einfach unbeschreiblich was er für mich bedeutet, die Enterprise und Crew in neuen glanz zu sehen. Dazu noch all die Details, Soundeffekte aus der Original Serie, ein Traum!


 
Ich weiß seit fast 30 Jahren, was Star Trek war, was es geworden ist und welche Wandlungen es vollzogen hat. Ich kenne das Franchise, die Faszination und die Serien (mit Ausnahme des weiteren Prequels Enterprise - die jüngste Serie) sehr gut. Und ja, es gab Zeitreisen, sogar bei einem der besten Filme, Star Trek 4. Doch das neue Star Trek lässt nicht nur Roddenberry und Michael Piller sich im Grab rumdrehen, auch Berman wird einiges an Star Trek auszusetzen haben (obwohl er auch derjenige ist, der nicht unerheblichen Anteil am Ende des Franchise Anfang des 21. Jh hat). 

Die Effekte sind aber gut, die Schauspieler der Originalcrew wirklich ähnlich (wenngleich auch der Kirkdarsteller nicht an Shatner rankommt) und der Film war unterhaltsam. Erstaunlicherweise gibt es viele Parallelen zu Nemesis, was ja soooo schlecht gewesen sein soll (aber nicht war). Das neue Star Trek ist auch nicht schlecht, aber weit entfernt von klassisch gutem Star Trek. Die Story war hanebüchen, zu viel Slapstick und geradezu lächerlich der Antagonist. Es könnte auch irgend ein anderer Science Fiction Film sein.


----------



## Odin333 (22. März 2013)

Mit dem letzen Film hatte ich genau ein Problem:
Jedes Mal, wenn die Romulaner ins Bild gekommen sind, wurde die selbe "bedrohliche" Melodie abgespielt. Das ganze dann 5-10 mal im Film. Extrem nervend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Mit dem letzen Film hatte ich genau ein Problem:
> Jedes Mal, wenn die Romulaner ins Bild gekommen sind, wurde die selbe "bedrohliche" Melodie abgespielt. Das ganze dann 5-10 mal im Film. Extrem nervend.


 War das in der TOS-Serie anders ? Nicht wirklich. Dort hat man sich bei jeder Bedrohung ein- und desselben Stücks bedient.
Daaaaaaaammm-dam-dam-daaaaaaaaammm.... Daaaaaaaaammm-dam-dam-daaaaaaaaaaaammm...

Besonders in der Episode "Pokerspiele"(The Corbomite Maneuver) immer herauszuhören:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAtAc6Sy1sE

(Direkt zu Beginn und ab 03:00)

Dieses Stück hört man in jeder gefühlten zweiten TOS-Episode. Hat sich da jemand beschwert ?!



Aber mal im Ernst:
Jeder Antagonist braucht ein signifikantes Thema, und das sich sowas im Film wiederholt, ist doch selbstverständlich.
Khan hatte auch ein eigenes, häufig eingespieltes Thema, und sowas braucht ein Film einfach.


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich fand den letzten Film recht gut, kann aber auch die kritischen Stimmen nachvollziehen.


 
Das Problem an den Kritikern ist aber, das die oft ins Flamen verfallen und sich dann noch sachen Ausdenken, wie die Zeitreise


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2013)

Der Reboot tut Star Trek zwar ganz gut, aber ich finde daß man den Charakter von Spock zu locker ausgelegt hat. Ihm fehlt die vulkanische Strenge, die für in bislang immer typisch war aber seit dem Star Trek Reboot beseitigt wurde. Leider.  Ansonsten bin ich mal auf Star Trek Reboot Teil 2 gespannt.


----------



## solidus246 (23. März 2013)

Was soll man sagen. Es sieht geil aus, alleine schon die Enterprise. Ich bin auch ein Fan der alten Filme + die alten Serien und ich bin erstmal 20. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die alten Filme besser fand, Nemesis mal ausgenommen. Nichts desto Trotz finde ich die neuen Ableger auch nicht schlecht. Man sieht halt sehr stakr, dass die Filme auf ein breiteres Publikum ausgelegt sind. Aber was solls. Es ist mal was anderes und man sollte es nicht sofort zerreden. 

Ich freue mich und werde meinen Arsch in´s Kio bewegen  !


----------

